# How to determine arrow weight?



## wstribrny

The weight is NOT including the insert or nock. If the nock and insert weight is not listed on the box then it will definitely be on their website. If i understood your measurement correctly from the start of the carbon to the end of the carbon at 28.25 inches then if my math is right your arrow weights 231.65 gr plus your insert, nock and field point.


----------



## ebonarcher

I'm confused by the answer of the previous poster.
If your looking to know your arrows weight for a sight and tape program then you want the weight of the completed arrow. nock,insers,shaft,point and vanes.
As they come from the mfg as just shaft they would be just the weight of the shaft.
If your shafts are for instance 5 grains per inch and you cut them to 25 inches. Just the shaft is 25" then it should weigh 5x 25=125 grains. give or take a little variation.


----------



## wstribrny

Jim,
I just reread my post and i understand your confusion. What i was attemping to say was exactly what you cleared up for me. Yes my calculation of 231.65 gr is just the bare shaft. The weight of the nock, insert, vanes, and field tip would need to be added to that number. Hopefully that clears things up. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## cruzctrl

At 5 grains per pound (min) isn't the 231 a little light? 

At 55 lbs the arrow weight should be a min 275 grains, is there really 44 grains in nock and vanes? If the arrow is fletched with feathers it might be underweight.

Or am I doing the math wrong (entirely possible).. And then there is the whole front of center thing.. Arrow math makes my brain want to explode.


----------



## NP Archery

cruzctrl said:


> At 5 grains per pound (min) isn't the 231 a little light?
> 
> At 55 lbs the arrow weight should be a min 275 grains, is there really 44 grains in nock and vanes? If the arrow is fletched with feathers it might be underweight.
> 
> Or am I doing the math wrong (entirely possible).. And then there is the whole front of center thing.. Arrow math makes my brain want to explode.


Don't forget the insert and point........

Field point added to that will easily push the total beyond 300 grains.


----------



## FS560

It is likely that the arrow length stated is from the string to the end of the carbon. One half inch from the string to the beginning of the carbon leaves 27.75.

IF the shafts do indeed weigh the 8.2gpi nominal advertized weight, the shaft will weigh 227.55. Nocks 10.4, vanes 22.5, point inserts 14.6, and field points 100.

So 227.55 + 10.4 + 22.5 + 14.6 + 100 = 375.05.

The FOC should be about 11.4%.

The FOC calculation is more complicated and it assumes that all of the point weight is at the end of the shaft and all of the nock and fletch weight is at the nock end of the shaft. To pinpoint the exact location of those accessory weights for the FOC calculation would require solving quadratic equations and I do not want to spend the time. This calculation is close enough although not for barreled or tapered shafts like X10 and ACE.


----------



## In2Ice

thanks guys! I understand it better now. The 8.2 per inch as advertised is only the carbon and not including nocks or veins although they came assembled on the arrows in the package right? So carbon + nock + veins + insert + field point = weight right?


----------



## The Phantom

*You got it*

Carbon or aluminum tube plus everything else needed to make it as you shoot equals total arrow weight.




In2Ice said:


> thanks guys! I understand it better now. The 8.2 per inch as advertised is only the carbon and not including nocks or veins although they came assembled on the arrows in the package right? So carbon + nock + veins + insert + field point = weight right?


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

You can go to Gold Tips website and use their arrow calculator


----------



## ramboarhunter

*arrow weight*

The VERY best way to determine arrow weight is to completely assemble the arrow ( ready to shoot)then put it on a grain scale and weigh it.
The other way is to take manufactures weight per inch, multiply it by shaft length then add insert weight + fletching weight + nock weight + any other components on the shaft and that will get you CLOSE to to the actual weight of the arrow.
Charlie


----------



## jackrachelle

I think there are two and most important things to consider when you are choosing the right arrows for bow hunting. What arrow weight you want to shoot, and how stiff the shaft needs to be to complement your draw weight and arrow length. So the standard and minimum weight of the arrow should be roughly six grains for light each pound of your bow's maximum draw weight, a 60-pound bow should take a 360-grain arrow. A heavy modern hunting arrow weight about 8 to 10 grains per pound.


----------



## bowhntng4evr

In2Ice said:


> Hi, I'm new to archery and am reading alot about arrow weight. I am shooting a G5 Quest Heat at 55# and a 28" draw. I am shooting GT XT Hunters 5575 that measure 28 1/4" from nock point to the end of the carbon before the start of the insert. I am using a 100 grain field point. The chart says that the arrow weight is 8.2grams per inch. What is the proper measuring point to determine total weight? Is the nock and insert included or do I need to add them to the total arrow weight? I'm just trying to determine what my arrow weight is this way or should I just take one to my archery shop and have them put the whole arrow set-up on a scale? Thanks for your help


The nock and insert is separately weighed. So at 8.2 grains per inch, your arrows are 231.65 grains. I am assuming you have 4" vanes at 12 grains each, nock is 12 and insert is 10 grains. I would just get yourself a scale that will measure grains, ounces and grams. Just put the whole assembly together, and weigh it. Your total weight will be 389.65 grains total weight.


----------

